# Lighting dilemma



## keu131 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello every one 

i am new to salt water aquariums and have had a few troubles. i have a simple tank set up a jebo R390 its around 130 litre water capacity.
i have one little clown fish and a zebra damsel.. plenty of live rock (thought i still want more more more! i love the look of live rock!!!)

my big dilemma is that my lighting is broken! something has gone wrong with the whole fixture there is a lot of rust and it started shorting out our power before it went flop and now will not turn on at all! 

it has unfortunately been off for a few months. we have not been able to afford a new one! we are trying trying to save up! but some times life just doesn't allow happy money spending  

my question is what kind of lights should i be looking for? i would love lights capable of growing plant life and coral.*c/p*

thank you so much for any help or advice


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

T-5 2 lamp HO light would do ya.


----------



## cidly24 (Sep 9, 2011)

why not use led aquarium light,it is the trend now, they economical. save energy and money,friendly environment.


----------



## brett.kasa (Nov 1, 2011)

Use outta-tank LEDs


----------

